# Just bought a Felt z95 2013 , some ??? for anyone that can help



## jesterz99 (Apr 18, 2011)

hi

was looking at the felt z95 , specialized alleze and the Raleigh revino 1.o.
My main bike shop didn't have the specialized so went with the z95 felt, white. It fits me great and wanted to stay with my lbs they rock. 
I hear a lot on the z85 but not the z95 . Are the frames the same ? I know components differ but just wondering. 
is my z95 frame a quality frame and fork and worth upgrading in the future.

I also like the look of the felt better and it felt best when I rode all 3

ty and any info would be great


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Its a great bike but the drive train is a downgrade over the Z85. The steerer is 1.125" compared to a tapered 1.5" to 1.125" on the Z85. Other than small differences in components and the steerer it is going to be similar in fit and ride characteristics. If you liked the ride and it fits I would go for it. I have a 2014 F2 and love it, but I am considering getting another aluminum bike as well. My aluminum F75 rode as good as some carbon bikes I have tried so I am guessing the Z aluminum frame is pretty nice as well. Felt just makes a great bike any way.


----------



## jesterz99 (Apr 18, 2011)

thanx for the info


----------

